# Eastern Hognose



## Stone (Jul 2, 2009)

This is my Heterodon platirhinos (Eastern Hognose Snake) This is probably my favorite snake I have. Such a quirky personality to it lol.


----------



## ismart (Jul 2, 2009)

Very nice! I like it's color pattern.


----------



## Rick (Jul 2, 2009)

I find those sometimes. I like when they play dead.


----------



## agent A (Jul 2, 2009)

so cute!!!!!!!


----------



## revmdn (Jul 2, 2009)

Quirky how?


----------



## cloud jaguar (Jul 2, 2009)

Those are so cool! I have always wanted one of those! The only snakes i find around here are juvenile gopher snakes and stinky garter snakes


----------



## Stone (Jul 7, 2009)

Thanks everyone.



revmdn said:


> Quirky how?


He starts puffing and hissing, and sometimes plays dead whenever someone besides myself enters the room. He's alright when I take him out for a stroll in the yard, that is until he sees a bird fly over. Then he freaks out, the guy is terrified of them.


----------



## agent A (Jul 8, 2009)

That is a cool and cute snake!


----------

